# 2016 Rogue SL



## FortWorthNissan (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am looking for any help or suggestions.

I recently leased a new Rogue and the "new car" smell is way too strong. I have had another new Rogue in 2013 and didn't experience this. Has this happened to anyone else? I've tried baking soda, wiping the seats down, air fresheners. The smell still leaves my wife and I sick. I called the dealer and they just want to detail it, and one guy even said it was a piece underneath the car that would go away after a 1K miles or so, I've never heard of this before.

Any other experiences like this? Tips welcome! Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Park it in the sun and leave the windows open. Like you I have never liked the smell of a new vehicle. It basically consists of new carpet and foams giving off their fumes. It should subside in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

How about a febreeze air freshener that you clip into the vent till the smell dissipates....?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to mask the odor go for it. But, for the life of me, I do not understand how adding more chemicals to the air inside your vehicle is a great thing. My understanding is new foams, carpets, ceiling linings give off volatile compounds, as do so called air fresheners and sprays.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

The original poster asked for suggestions... That was mine... Sorry you don't agree. Sitting it in the sun with the windows open is not always an option when you live in colder climate states. I would take the nicer smelling chemical over the sickening one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi MidnightJade
If the issue was unpleasant smell, I say sure. However, the original poster was complaining about chemical sensitivity to the point of feeling sick by the fumes being given off by the new interior materials. What I was suggesting was to let sunlight and oxygen do the job of accelerating the process, and to leave the windows open so that the noxious fumes can escape. I would do this even in my climate which is pushing 0 Fahrenheit at this very instant, as long as its not snowing. While driving I would avoid using the recycled air option, I would have the heat on full and I would drive with my windows open a little bit. 
They are not trying to mask a disgusting putrid odor, its the new car fumes that are the problem according to my reading of the original query.


----------



## FortWorthNissan (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all suggestions.

I have just been airing it out and driving with windows open, not trying to mask it anymore. I will let you know if it goes away. Thanks.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Normal outgassing*

This has been going on since 1940's and first use of plastics and vinyls in cars. It is primary component of the new car smell. Known as outgassing from the petrochemicals used in cars - plastic, vinyl, carpets, etc. Huge use of these products in cars now, so a lot more gas to be produced. Also people tend to use AC and heat and never open windows anymore.
If possible open the sunroof to tilt and leave it there when parked or driving. Even if you have the AC or heater on. Can also lower rear windows an inch or two when driving or parked whenever possible.
One problem is that these gases are being deposited on your windows if the car is closed. Good idea to clean inside of all windows, especially windshield periodically for first few months.
This applies to all cars, not just Rogues. May be worse in Rogues and other SUV's because of how much of interior is actually open.


----------

